# عجائب الاثاث



## eng.na7ol (26 فبراير 2009)

شوفت الصور وعجبتنى اتمنى تعجبكم 
خليكم مع الصور وهى منقولة ...


مسكات للبــــــــاب 

هذي تعطي لون أحمر اذا الباب مسكر وأخضر اذا الباب مفتوح 















*طاولات للمجلات*





سجادة







اطباق للحفلات














كرسى على شكل ورده

 واتمنى ان تفيدوني من خبرتكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الصور .......


----------



## لواص999 (18 أبريل 2009)

هذا مو غريب عليك دائما متميز :75: :75: :75:


----------



## deyamag (5 مايو 2009)

شكراً لك , جميلة و جديدة .


----------



## إسلام علي (27 مايو 2009)

يا أخي اطمس صور المرأة العارية هذه
وما علاقة الموضوع بقسم التعريب ؟
مشكور على كل حال


----------



## khalid_zaky333 (27 مايو 2009)

الصور جميلة لكن تعريب الهندسة أتمنى ذلك


----------



## aimano (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكور لك على هذه التحف


----------



## mohands medo (25 يوليو 2009)

اشياء جميله وغريبه فعلا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (20 أغسطس 2009)

اثاث غريب فعلا مشكورين


----------



## سانتييجو كالترافا (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور
جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amiutil (24 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه والصحه


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

حميل جدا مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

جميل جدا
بارك الله بك


----------



## م احمد العراقي (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملاحظة


----------



## الصناعي قمه (18 أبريل 2010)

كلك ذوق


----------

